
Russia-Linked Bots Hone Online Attack Plans for 2018 U.S. Vote - rayuela
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-09-01/russia-linked-bots-hone-online-attack-plans-for-2018-u-s-vote
======
Fjolsvith
How is that going to work? Trump isn't running for office!

------
GenerocUsername
Oh BS. Bots don't cast votes.

------
wu-ikkyu
I didn't see in the article how they linked the bots to Russia?

